# Dont ever buy asus g71g laptop for gaming ever!



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

*asus g71g laptop gaming Problems*

I


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 27, 2009)

Laptops cannot RROD... 

1250 is not enough for a gaming laptop anyway.

Work on your sentence structure please.

Also you shouldn't be trying to game on a laptop anyway, its stupid and pointless and a waste of money. 

For the price you would pay for a single gaming laptop you could build 2 desktops with the most high end hardware.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> For the price you would pay for a single gaming laptop you could build 2 desktops with the most high end hardware.



Gaming on a Laptop?! Maybe light to average gaming on some older titles, but not real gaming.

Well not the MOST high end hardware.  Gotta take into account you will need a Monitor and stuff he may not have.  You could build 1 really kick ass system with great speakers, huge monitor, and get mouse and keyboard.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> I just wanna state that after more than a month of using this laptop for gaming, its not worth throwing away $1250
> 
> Why you may ask?
> 
> ...



idk why you are having problems, i personally have had one for a while, since late aug or so and have had absolutely none of the issues you are having, and am using win7 rc 7100 x64.  

First a few things i feel should be pointed out.  First of all you sentence structure is dismal, and so is your grammar.  I'm not sure if it's because i'm in an english comp class, or if it's just that bad, but it needs fixing.  Secondly your issues, however prevolent are clearly isolated cases, and believe me, i've been doing my research.  There are close to 90k views and 1800 posts in this thread here asus g71, and not one of them has the issue you are having. 

The issues you are having actually are quite rare and in all my pc experience have only happened to desktop pc's with buggy drivers.  Perhaps before trolling the forums you could have done some research and perhaps figured out what the issue was.  

Another thing is your issue with the laptop, are things that could have been avoided if you had done any research on the product at all.  Battery life and issue for you, should've done your research imho.  It's a desktop replacement, and quite literally on par with most other laptops in it's range such as the sager np8662, msi, and gateway offerings.  Also it's better against more expensive options such as the alienware m17x which costs you and arm and a let to get a bigger battery, of course after you sell your first born to buy the m17x itself.

Second is your vague description of your problem, if it weren't for the fact that this is a tech forum, nobody would have a clue what the hell your talking about.  Your issues are described poorly, which is a major reason i feel the need to dignify your failure of an attempt to sway purchasers to not buy the asus g71 with a reply.  I'm hoping that people are not looking into your post specifically and making a decision.  

Its things like this that really make a black mark on the forums we all share and use.  There is not effort in your synopsis of the problems you are having, nor have you given us any real idea as to the things you have done to rectify the issue, if anything at all.  I suggest you hold back the uneducated abrasive comments and take a look at the link i posted above, you may learn something.  If there has been a serious issue with the g71 to date, someone mentioned it there, give it a read, and happy gaming.


----------



## d3fct (Sep 27, 2009)

i wouldnt buy a laptop for gaming to begin with.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 27, 2009)

rrod, i never picked this out of the post due to the really bad grammar, but wth??? the asus g71 doesn't have a rrod, it doesn't even have a ring of light save for that around the touchpad.  

for those whom "never would buy a laptop for gaming" thats great, personally that doesn't help with the problem at hand, as we really don't give a crap whether you would or not.  Also, based on my initial testing of my g71, average scores put me at the middle to high of most desktops in the threads here for 3dmark06, vantage, re5, furmark, sf4, and many other games.  Some people need a way to game on the go, i have a great desktop but with school and being away for work, i bought the g71 to have a mild gaming computer with me.  It works great, and it was worth all the money i payed for it compared to some of the other more expensive offerings.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Laptops cannot RROD...
> 
> 1250 is not enough for a gaming laptop anyway.
> 
> ...



True but then you would have to be hercules to keep on taking it from a room to another!

Why is it pointless no IDEA! 

1250, well tell that to asus and if such a case i hope you could donate some of your money to everyone so they would afford it?

And i never meant for you to take RROD literally! just a phrase. 

Ps: I never Mastered English   So cant blame me for that


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> idk why you are having problems, i personally have had one for a while, since late aug or so and have had absolutely none of the issues you are having, and am using win7 rc 7100 x64.
> 
> First a few things i feel should be pointed out.  First of all you sentence structure is dismal, and so is your grammar.  I'm not sure if it's because i'm in an english comp class, or if it's just that bad, but it needs fixing.  Secondly your issues, however prevolent are clearly isolated cases, and believe me, i've been doing my research.  There are close to 90k views and 1800 posts in this thread here asus g71, and not one of them has the issue you are having.
> 
> ...




1.Well if i knew the problem i would never post this in the first place!

2.um i have seen a review long ago stating my problem or somewhat like it, maybe you just arent trying hard enough on your reasearch? Try harder cuz you arent doing so! as i did find it on my first search and wasnt even really looking for that.

3.Wasnt trolling, not everyone is a expert or shows off to be as you!

4.Sorry but i know values of things than rather like you go and sell kids for hardware or god know what stuff you might be addicted too.

5.This is a tech foum and so i posted here DUH! and i posted cuz i am not an expert, never said i was. I posted my own thoughts on it not to sway people away, but you are much of a Fan boy to notice, living in your tiny world defending a worthless point!

6. Iam looking forward to help, not your self image that how great you are and my english    
    is not as good as yours bieng a english student...

7. I was gonna post a video on my matter to better explain it, as i myself dont know what  
    to call this but You just are way to ignorant to wait, would be better if  this post is  
   closed as none of you are helpful, rather a moderator would encourage  and say thanks to 
   these thing.
   I better just look for this help else where


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't care about the grammar much if english is your 3rd language or something (like me xD)

But it really seems you don't know anything about computers. 1st of all, IMO, buying a gaming laptop is NOT stupid... here that everyone? NOT stupid... BUT only if you have a GOOD reason. Like portability, no need of extreme gaming, no need of long battery life. I for one, will be buying one next year. The asus gaming laptops are, by quite a bit, the best IMHO. But should rank very high for anyone really. 

If what you are saying is real and not your fault, it is a VERY rare problem and ASUS customer support will help you in no time. Did you even try to contact them?

It would be stupid to bash them if you didn't even contact them now wouldn't it be hmmm?

EDIT:

I warn you, I hate how you just talked to our members, watch your mouth. No matter what other people say, don't ever insult our members.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 27, 2009)

d3fct said:


> i wouldnt buy a laptop for gaming to begin with.



+1


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

that issues a software conflict.

i've seen it caused by things like xfire, keyloggers, and tweaks to nvidia drivers.

try uninstalling all drivers and reinstalling them, and removing any un-neccesary programs (EG, when you game, JUST have the game running)


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 27, 2009)

I have to agree with n-ster. You need to just chill and restate your main point.
We understand that obviously you are having problems with games on you G71.
I'm sure everyone would be more understanding if you stated what games you were trying to play 
and why you don't like how you can't play these certain games on the laptop 
instead of ranting on and arguing with exodusprime. He was just trying to help.

No need to flame this thread with nothingness. And let other people state their opinion.
Other peoples opinions do not classify them as "Fanboys".


POS's post was deleted by accident - this is it below


			
				POS deleted post said:
			
		

> cut the guy a break. His English isn't all that bad. I had no problems at all reading it. Now to all of the people saying its not a gaming laptop it is marketed as a Gaming/media laptop and is meant to be a "desktop replacement"
> 
> also to try and fix the problem have you updated all drivers?(video drivers would be the first thing to try)


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> I warn you, I hate how you just talked to our members, watch your mouth. No matter what other people say, don't ever insult our members.



Um i guess that were his words of much dilightful  encoragement?


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 27, 2009)

This guy seems to just troll to be honest, not many (none??) of his posts make much sense and if they do its always to complain about something, be a fan-boy or abuse another member. :shadedshu

I have no idea why mods keep allowing him to post....although, it is amusing sometimes to watch someone make a fool of themself. 



Laptops are fine for light/medium gaming, mine is OK even if I dont use it very much due to having a sufficient desktop.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that issues a software conflict.
> 
> i've seen it caused by things like xfire, keyloggers, and tweaks to nvidia drivers.
> 
> try uninstalling all drivers and reinstalling them, and removing any un-neccesary programs (EG, when you game, JUST have the game running)



That is a very clear help that the other guy failed to provide and people just encourage him? seems justified to me!
And i would try that, althought nothing else is causing problems except some games, and my drivers are up to date


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

where the hell did my post go?

Anyways cut the guy a break. And Maq just so you know this forum is full of alot of helpful kind people that are willing to help if you don't disrespect them.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

people get angry when their friends and colleagues are treated badly.

how you came in here was rude, and not how we do things: this is a help forum, where you ask for help. not a place to go to bitch and moan when your life isnt made of rainbows and unicorns (like my avatar)


You had a problem with your laptop: ask for help. dont try and make stupid comments about an xbox 360, or killing yourself before buying the laptop just because you're too uneducated to know how to fix the problem yourself, and too blind to think of asking for help before abusing the product.


NO ONE here is allowed to call anyone names. except moderators and w1zzard, but we do our best to be nice. I'll say this: i dont care who started it. its the people who continue it that get annoying.


edit: SHIT POS! i saw the same avatar twice in a row and thought it was a double post, so i merged it....


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 27, 2009)

If we all use this threads logic I could blame XFX for making 2 bad 4870s that die so easily.... or, I could blame myself for pushing them both too hard. 



*Edit:* Nice way to plug your avatar, Mussels. LOL


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I have to agree with n-ster. You need to just chill and restate your main point.
> We understand that obviously you are having problems with games on you G71.
> I'm sure everyone would be more understanding if you stated what games you were trying to play
> and why you don't like how you can't play these certain games on the laptop
> ...



 The games have been stated if you missed still ( counter-strike , hitman bloodmoney,  
 monstertruck nitro, and i dont remember all)  
 some games dont give a problem or just show a hint of it,as in crysis warhead, Call of duty.


 well to other people my problem seems to simple to be solved and cant really figure it out   
 themselves, as of obvious none of that helped me.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

maq paki: the post you just quoted is actually two peopls posts. i screwed up and merged their posts as one - i cant see who's post was who's, so its up to them to sort it out and edit that post.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> edit: SHIT POS! i saw the same avatar twice in a row and thought it was a double post, so i merged it....



 everyone messes up sometime. Thanks for editing his post to show mine was in there 
ps going to change my avvy again

BTW this is my post


> cut the guy a break. His English isn't all that bad. I had no problems at all reading it. Now to all of the people saying its not a gaming laptop it is marketed as a Gaming/media laptop and is meant to be a "desktop replacement"
> 
> also to try and fix the problem have you updated all drivers?(video drivers would be the first thing to try)


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> where the hell did my post go?
> 
> Anyways cut the guy a break. And Maq just so you know this forum is full of alot of helpful kind people that are willing to help if you don't disrespect them.



Never disrespected him, he just wanted to point out something un-related to this post(my english or the bad explanation of the problem, like i said i would have also posted a video when i made it...... cause it did occur to me! yes it did that my explanation wont help, and i do atleast try to be nice unlike some.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Never disrespected him, he just wanted to point out something un-related to this post(my english or the bad explanation of the problem, like i said i would have also posted a video when i made it...... cause it did occur to me! yes it did that my explanation wont help, and i do atleast try to be nice unlike some.



I wasn't saying you disrespected him it was just a statement.

EDIT:Thanks mussles for the edit of his post


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

I feel there is too much tension for nothing... might I suggest we forget whatever the others said and focus on your problem?

A good way to isolate the problem would be to try to reinstall Windows perhaps? If you have too much data to backup, then we should find another solution first


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> This guy seems to just troll to be honest, not many (none??) of his posts make much sense and if they do its always to complain about something, be a fan-boy or abuse another member. :shadedshu
> 
> I have no idea why mods keep allowing him to post....although, it is amusing sometimes to watch someone make a fool of themself.
> 
> ...



Post if you have help, iam looking for help, got complains contact the moderator or the admin, no need to disturbe the post by trolling


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I feel there is too much tension for nothing... might I suggest we forget whatever the others said and focus on your problem?
> 
> A good way to isolate the problem would be to try to reinstall Windows perhaps? If you have too much data to backup, then we should find another solution first



+1 I agree.. But i would start with drivers first and turning off any unnecessary programs/task and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> If we all use this threads logic I could blame XFX for making 2 bad 4870s that die so easily.... or, I could blame myself for pushing them both too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Nice way to plug your avatar, Mussels. LOL



Never occured that i never stated that i tried to kill the laptop by tuning or ocing it?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

what he's saying is that you could be blaming the laptop for something you yourself have done. This is backed up by the fact that no one else has reported these issues in the thread he has about the laptop - if it was such a big problem that it happened to every one of them, it surely would have.

Logic would then dictate that you have a unique case, and you've done something unusual to cause the problem, most likely with software.

Taking a literal approach to relevant examples is a bad idea, you wont learn anything that way.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

Yea, I'm just a fan of reinstalling lol 

I always have everything I need backed up... in 2 hours everything is reinstalled including drivers programs etc 

Saves time and you don't need to worry about the problem most of the time 

maq, please focus on the problem and not on the other posts... You want help, we offer it to you so please take it 

Try to reinstall all the drivers first like POS said


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I feel there is too much tension for nothing... might I suggest we forget whatever the others said and focus on your problem?
> 
> A good way to isolate the problem would be to try to reinstall Windows perhaps? If you have too much data to backup, then we should find another solution first



Seems a great idea, and yes i have 300gb of data to backup on nothing, need a sol to that too, and i dont have a windows disk to reinstall from, it came with a windows pre installed, or if you are stating the recovery disk may help, then i never tried that


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> +1 I agree.. But i would start with drivers first and turning off any unnecessary programs/task and see if that solves the problem.



By tasks you mean as in everything that is running, EG the wireless console for the wireless internet and stuff, also it dosent happen on first running of the game takes 10 mins, so iam guessing its overheating?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

Temp control programs might help perhaps to see that? Maybe a fan failed?

I think the tasks mean to do a clean up of unnecessary tasks that you don't use... ever


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

run the game and nothing else, that means closing everything. no wireless, no chat programs, no steam (or in offline mode), nothing you dont need.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> By tasks you mean as in everything that is running, EG the wireless console for the wireless internet and stuff, also it dosent happen on first running of the game takes 10 mins, so iam guessing its overheating?



i mean anything that isn't needed for the game. (use taskmanager to close things(ctrl+alt+delete)) If you feel something is overheating there is some programs to try

first-Core Temp it reads CPU temp. leave it run while you game and have it log your temps 
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
GPU-Z it can read some GPUs temp not sure about on laptops you can also leave it run and log temps while you game 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
Speedfan it has temps of about everything in the rig leave it run while you game and by pointing the mouse over one of the temps it show min,MAX,mean temps vary useful 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_speedfan/


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what he's saying is that you could be blaming the laptop for something you yourself have done. This is backed up by the fact that no one else has reported these issues in the thread he has about the laptop - if it was such a big problem that it happened to every one of them, it surely would have.
> 
> Logic would then dictate that you have a unique case, and you've done something unusual to cause the problem, most likely with software.
> 
> Taking a literal approach to relevant examples is a bad idea, you wont learn anything that way.



Like i said everything is on stock when i bought it and today And i know 1 person had a problem similar, i never gave it a second look thinking it would be him only until it happened to me, he needs to open his search critera further than just notebook forums. and i cant find that guys post, might be this is a unique problem but has happened to someone else with this very same laptop before.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Temp control programs might help perhaps to see that? Maybe a fan failed?
> 
> I think the tasks mean to do a clean up of unnecessary tasks that you don't use... ever



i hear the fan spinning and blowing warm air out the back, i used gpu z to see the temp being in the 70's not sure how much. And by time the computer does slow down eventually a bit so i turned off the 3rd party apps from ever starting up, and i do  shut down every open app before playing a game to get max performance


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Like i said everything is on stock when i bought it and today And i know 1 person had a problem similar, i never gave it a second look thinking it would be him only until it happened to me, he needs to open his search critera further than just notebook forums. and i cant find that guys post, might be this is a unique problem but has happened to someone else with this very same laptop before.



and i've heard of the issue years ago, before that laptop even existed - and posted the causes for the problems when i've ran into it before.

"assumption is the mother of all fu$kups" - never assume you know something to be true (in this case, specific to that laptop) without strong evidence.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> i hear the fan spinning and blowing warm air out the back, i used gpu z to see the temp being in the 70's not sure how much. And by time the computer does slow down eventually a bit so i turned off the 3rd party apps from ever starting up, and i do  shut down every open app before playing a game to get max performance



70c isn't a temp that will cause problems for a GPU in a laptop(or desktop for that matter)


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

Does your PC feel hot when you play games? CPU maybe?

I think its software related for sure though...

"assumption is the mother of all fu$kups" ... I like that


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and i've heard of the issue years ago, before that laptop even existed - and posted the causes for the problems when i've ran into it before.
> 
> "assumption is the mother of all fu$kups" - never assume you know something to be true (in this case, specific to that laptop) without strong evidence.



Ok maybe i stated wrong, i have seen it by my eyes but a while ago. i didnt assume


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Rite now i will run the game with everything off except cpu-z and gpu-z and take pics on that

Be right back in 15


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Ok maybe i stated wrong, i have seen it by my eyes but a while ago. i didnt assume



no, what you saw is evidence that one person had a similar issue on the same laptop - and in your first post in this thread you told people not to buy this laptop "kill yourself instead" - because they would all have this issue.

THAT was one hell of an assumption, for what is in fact a rare, but generic problem that can occur on any PC.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

ok up til the time at the moment i played hitman, it still is running but gpu temp is way low on 62c and the guy is stuck in binocular mode it wont come out of it, and the view invetory takes ages to load, note this that when starting the game it did not happen only when the game runs for 10 to 15 mins.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

is this with the built in mouse (touchpad) and keyboard, or externals? are they corded or cordless if so?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 27, 2009)

fawmat


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

This is gpuz log cant get cpu thing up here its html format


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> is this with the built in mouse (touchpad) and keyboard, or externals? are they corded or cordless if so?



Only external usb optical mouse with touchpad disabled(works properly with crysis) 
and keybord is built in no externals except mouse


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

and for fact from the 2nd last post above this the guy cam out of binocular mode just rite now, it took that long to do it, so think what happens when you fire once and it keeps on firing until clip is empty, or needless running when i press a key for even 2 sec(walks like 10 seconds before stopping)


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

gonna make gpuz log agn till the first round ends gonna play again now


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

try without the mouse. its not guaranteed to fix it, but if the mouse is faulty it could cause other USB devices (such as the keyboard, even internally its likely to be USB) to jam up.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

I know some games where the touchpad and mouse conflict, which would make the game VERY slow... try using only the touch pad and the mouse not plugged in


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try without the mouse. its not guaranteed to fix it, but if the mouse is faulty it could cause other USB devices (such as the keyboard, even internally its likely to be USB) to jam up.



i dont see a reason of them jamming in some pirticular game or when the fan is speeding up still i will try it and iam posting the gpuz after the level ended


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I know some games where the touchpad and mouse conflict, which would make the game VERY slow... try using only the touch pad and the mouse not plugged in



I posted it that i first disable the touch pad before gaming only mouse works then  but as i said iam gonna try it


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

temps are fine for sure


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> temps are fine for sure



i have to restart cuz i ended the touchpad utility  thrugh end-task and it wont turn on now


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> i dont see a reason of them jamming in some pirticular game or when the fan is speeding up still i will try it and iam posting the gpuz after the level ended



again, assumptions.
just because you cant think of a reason, does not mean one cannot exist.

if that mouse was causing a short on the 5V rail used for the USB and tripping a resettable fuse, it could well cause the last command to be stuck repeating til the fuse resets, or not receive any new inputs.

i've seen a refrigerator cause BSOD's to an xbox 360 controllers driver, due to a power surge situation like that. its rare, its weird, but it can certainly happen.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

-customer: Hi I have a problem with my x360...
-helper: Unplug your refrigerator!!! 



Guess you never know what to expect


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> again, assumptions.
> just because you cant think of a reason, does not mean one cannot exist.
> 
> if that mouse was causing a short on the 5V rail used for the USB and tripping a resettable fuse, it could well cause the last command to be stuck repeating til the fuse resets, or not receive any new inputs.
> ...



Like i stated again, i will try it! dont take one mistake in every post makes me feel like you are trying to get me or something! its weird dude


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> -customer: Hi I have a problem with my x360...
> -helper: Unplug your refrigerator!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

its not personal.

i just like typing  (and i'm trying to get you on the right track from the start, if we get you thinking through the problem the right way, you're going to solve it faster)


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

Again no luck although there were improvements in the start without the mouse then when the gpu fan speeded up same problem, i really think the cpu aor the gpu is a culprit rather than the kyboard or mouse


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

Yea but always better to check before we do things that take alot of time.... Try to update drivers or clean them out and then reinstall new ones from website?


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Yea but always better to check before we do things that take alot of time.... Try to update drivers or clean them out and then reinstall new ones from website?



They are upto date and i cant reinstall as that makes it impossible to be reinstalled after driver removal it was luck before that windows update had a driver for it but wont happen again


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Um i guess that were his words of much dilightful  encoragement?



wtf you quoted me... but the post was originally fron n-ster


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> wtf you quoted me... but the post was originally fron n-ster



its possible i screwed up more than one post earlier in the thread when i merged. just ignore any oddities 


i really suggest reinstalling the video driver, dont use nvidias latest, use the latest from the laptop manufacturer (asus)


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

ok and expodus what ever the name it was a post regarding you


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

ok lets reinstall


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 27, 2009)

i'd start with driver sweeper man, wipe out all the drivers, first getting the new ones off asus website, then install them again. 

get rid of any third party apps your running, uninstall them and reinstall them one at a time and see if the issue is still there

and i'm sorry if my post seems abrasive but it needs to be done sometimes.  Its hard to find a good forum, and people aren't always willing to step up and say something.  Keep your posts objective, and ask questions, just don't rant man, really puts a negative tone on it.  And i happen to own not one but 3 different asus laptops, one g51 and 2 bb g71's, and i have absolutely no problems with them.  I'm not addicted, or compensating for anything, i've done quite a bit of research, and have posted my thoughts and reviews of the laptop on these forums, look around for your answer, this issue is almost always software, we'll help, but you need to play nice.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'd start with driver sweeper man, wipe out all the drivers, first getting the new ones off asus website, then install them again.
> 
> get rid of any third party apps your running, uninstall them and reinstall them one at a time and see if the issue is still there
> 
> and i'm sorry if my post seems abrasive but it needs to be done sometimes.  Its hard to find a good forum, and people aren't always willing to step up and say something.  Keep your posts objective, and ask questions, just don't rant man, really puts a negative tone on it.  And i happen to own not one but 3 different asus laptops, one g51 and 2 bb g71's, and i have absolutely no problems with them.  I'm not addicted, or compensating for anything, i've done quite a bit of research, and have posted my thoughts and reviews of the laptop on these forums, look around for your answer, this issue is almost always software, we'll help, but you need to play nice.



i did until you went a bit personal


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

point is noone wants any harm to each other  both of you went personal, so lets not blame anyone...

I agree with exo, drivers... and also, if you do the research (which you most probably did), then you'll see quite clearly that ASUS is basically the best laptops, even objectively


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> point is noone wants any harm to each other  both of you went personal, so lets not blame anyone...
> 
> I agree with exo, drivers... and also, if you do the research (which you most probably did), then you'll see quite clearly that ASUS is basically the best laptops, even objectively



i did insall he driver from asus websie hey set me a downgrade from 186... to 176...

so i played a game yeserday for a small while just to try and seemed to work at first but i did not have time to fully est it, by the way game i tested was monster truck nitro, some 110mb miniclip game, but does have high visuals option. i will play other game today to fully tes it and hen post

By the way he T key in my keyboard isint working so dont complain any0ne


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 27, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> True but then you would have to be hercules to keep on taking it from a room to another!
> 
> Why is it pointless no IDEA!
> 
> ...



Okay sorry about saying anything about your grammar if English is your second language. 



TheLaughingMan said:


> Gaming on a Laptop?! Maybe light to average gaming on some older titles, but not real gaming.
> 
> Well not the MOST high end hardware.  Gotta take into account you will need a Monitor and stuff he may not have.  You could build 1 really kick ass system with great speakers, huge monitor, and get mouse and keyboard.



Most gaming laptops that I have seen are 4000$ and you could build a really nice gaming rig for 1400$ and then get a really nice monitor for 300$ then you have 300$ left over for keyboard, speakers, and mouse.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok now i uninstalled and cleaned the drivers, and Well the latest WHQL(what ever that means)
drivers arent working but a unknown version, which iam sure is old is provided through windows update so which one to install


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 28, 2009)

Well the reinstalling new drivers didnt work because now its suffering the very same problems


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Well the reinstalling new drivers didnt work because now its suffering the very same problems



sounds like you need to format the system and use the recovery disk then.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sounds like you need to format the system and use the recovery disk then.



Actually the problem was never the drives, it was the keyboard it self, because i had a 360 controller laying around plugged it in and tried it,  and well hitman wasnt a possibility for the controller, so tried the monstertruck nitro (was difficult but played) and after so long not a  trace of the problem, changed back to keyboard and well the same story, now finally i wanna know if anyone with this laptop never had problems in games so i maybe ask asus to change mine or something, maybe they will or not


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 28, 2009)

By The Way Thanks Everyone


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2009)

so it was the keyboard in the end?


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 28, 2009)

Yup The keyboard it self... And all that hard work for nothing


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2009)

i was heading that direction when i asked you to test without the external mouse, but i forgot to mention trying another keyboard.

sometimes you can just pop the keyboard out (sometimes it has screws) and tighten the connector to make it work again.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 28, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Yup The keyboard it self... And all that hard work for nothing



make sure you update the bios, one issue the g71 did have was a double type issue that may be causing you the problem, flash to the newest bios.


----------

